# Denon x1200w - Red Light



## TomWaterz (Oct 21, 2021)

I have a Denon x1200w and had the red blinking light of death. Took it apart, found one of the mosfets on the power board bad, replaced it. And all was well. Except the left channel was distorted and I realized I forgot to adjust the BIAS for that channel. So I take it apart and start to adjust it and my 2 multimeter leads come in contact and I see a spark and a pop and some fun smoke from one of the caps. Now, the mosfet on that channel is bad so I replace that and the cap that blew, however I can't get it to turn on anymore. I'm back to the blinking red light. Any ideas what else I can look at to solve this issue?

Attached an image of the area I shorted. I stuck the leads into the CN550 like an idiot, and the cap directly to the right of it blew.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Lucerust (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi, if you don't have a cct diagram, maybe try physically checking for any damaged tracks, then start measuring diodes, resistors, transistors around the area. depending what ended up connected when the spark occurred, you could have put quite a high voltage into a lower voltage power rail.


----------

